# cramfs: firmware mounten

## nordi

hallo gentoo-freunde,

bin neu bei euch im forum und auch neuling was gentoo betrifft. habe viel guter über gentoo gelesen und mich deswegen dafür entschieden.

nun zu meinem problem: habe ein (mehrere) firmwareimage(s) meiner ip-webcam (siemens gigaset). möchte es mounten und die firmware lesen bzw bearbeiten, was ich nicht hinbekomme  :Sad: 

```
gentoo work # mount sie.bin /mnt -o loop,offset=983040

mount: unknown filesystem type 'cramfs'
```

habe den kernel diesbezüglich angepasst

```
<*> Compressed ROM file system support (cramfs)
```

und auch das paket cramfs installiert

```
[ Results for search key : cramfs ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-fs/cramfs

      Latest version available: 1.1

      Latest version installed: 1.1

      Size of files: 23 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/cramfs/

      Description:   Linux filesystem designed to be simple, small, and to compress things well

      License:       GPL-2
```

trotz allem funktioniert es nicht und in /proc/filesystems ist cramfs auch nicht zu sehen. ist jemand dabei, der mir sagen kann, was ich falsch mache oder wie ich vorgehen kann, um das problem zu lokalisieren und es zu beheben.

oder vielleicht gibt es auch eine elegantere und einfachere methode an das innere der binary zu kommen.

die hardware wurden von mehreren anbietern verbaut. firmwares gibt es unter folgenden URLs:

http://gigaset.siemens.com/shc/0,1935,hq_en_0_88886_rArNrNrNrN_variation%253A-5_pageType%253Adownloads_imagePos%253A0,00.html#content

http://www.allnet.de/downloads.php?produkt=ALL2210

http://www.level-one.de/products3.php?idu=7004&id=1838

http://www-de.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=DE%2FLayout&cid=1175232594733&packedargs=sku%3D1123638039452&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=9473339452B07&displaypage=nodata#versiondetail

aktueller kernel und folgende cpu:

```
gentoo work # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 7

model name      : Pentium III (Katmai)

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 549.082

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse up

bogomips        : 1099.66
```

wäre für jeden tipp dankbar, da ich mich schon seit tagen damit rumplage und einfach nicht weiterkomme..

----------

## nordi

keiner 'ne idee?

----------

## theotherjoe

loop device im kernel ??

edit: und bist du sicher das du auch den kernel

mit cramfs verwendest:

cat /proc/filesystemsLast edited by theotherjoe on Thu Jan 31, 2008 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nordi

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> loop device im kernel ??

 

jep, wenn denn die folgende option dafür ist..

```
<*>   Loopback device support

    < >     Cryptoloop Support
```

 *Quote:*   

> edit: und bist du sicher das du auch den kernel 
> 
> mit cramfs verwendest: 
> 
> cat /proc/filesystems

 

ne, bin ich nicht. hab ja oben auch geschrieben, dass in /proc/filesystems nix von cramfs zu sehen ist.

ich habe cramfs nachträglich mit "make menuconfig" gewählt und laut anleitung den neuen kernel kopiert. irgendwie mach ich was falsch  :Sad: 

----------

## nordi

danke for die hilfe, hab den kernel nochmal neu erstellt und jetzt lüppts  :Smile: 

ich dummie muss wohl vorher nen fehler gemacht haben..

----------

